# للأذكياء فقط...............اذا مالك ذكي لا تدخل



## rana1981 (21 يناير 2009)

*



لك 10 ثواني بس    



لاتستسلم بسهوله 







انظر الى الصورة جيداً وحاول ايجاد الشخص الموجود بها 

الاجابة موجودة في الاسفل 

حاول عدة مرات 











[/url][/IMG]



. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 


. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. ... 
. 
. 
. 
. 


. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. .. 
. 
. 
. 
. 


.. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 

.. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
.. 
. 
. 
. 

لم تستطع ايجاده







يمكن غاطس في الماء 
بتشوفه اذا طلع 



هههههههههههههههههههههه:t30:30:





*​


----------



## SALVATION (21 يناير 2009)

_لاء يلاا بقى اضحكى اكتر انا حملت الصوره على الجهاز وكبرتها علشان اتابعها بوضوح
وفى الاخر تعمليها فينا يا رانا
ماشى يا رانا ليكى يوم
هههههههههه
مشكوره كتييييييييير​_


----------



## gigi angel (21 يناير 2009)

مرسى على المقلب يا سكر


----------



## رحيق (21 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه

اضحكتني جدا

ارجوا ان تتقبل مروري


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههه

مقلب حلو يا رنون

انا قعدت ساعه اشوفه وين

وفي الاخر يطلع مقلب منك

مردودالك يا رنون​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 يناير 2009)

*كدة تضحكى عليا اهئ وااااااااااااااااااء
على فكرة انا طلعته 
عاوزة تعرفى فين 
انزلى تحت
*
*

*


*


*


*


*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


*


*



*


*



*



*



*



متحاوليش مشهقولك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههه

ماشى يا رانا اهووو عمل خيييير بردوا انه غطس *​


----------



## zapata (21 يناير 2009)

مش عارف اقول اية بصراحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## twety (21 يناير 2009)

*امممممممم*

*ماشى ياستى*
*ليكى يوم برضه*
*هههههههههههه*
*وما اكتر من المقالب*
*لا وقال انا اللى ببص بكل تدقيق *

*ماشى يا رنون*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## twety (21 يناير 2009)

*امممممممم*

*ماشى ياستى*
*ليكى يوم برضه*
*هههههههههههه*
*وما اكتر من المقالب*
*لا وقال انا اللى ببص بكل تدقيق *

*ماشى يا رنون*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جمييييييييييييييل المقلب منك يا رنووووووو
تسلميلى يا قمرتى​*


----------



## rana1981 (22 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _لاء يلاا بقى اضحكى اكتر انا حملت الصوره على الجهاز وكبرتها علشان اتابعها بوضوح
> وفى الاخر تعمليها فينا يا رانا
> ماشى يا رانا ليكى يوم
> هههههههههه
> مشكوره كتييييييييير​_


*
ههههههههههههه شكرا يا توني يا سكر على مرورك*​


----------



## rana1981 (22 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جمييييييييييييييل المقلب منك يا رنووووووو
> تسلميلى يا قمرتى​*



*شكرا حبيبتي عى مشاركتك نورتي*​


----------



## rana1981 (22 يناير 2009)

germen قال:


> مرسى على المقلب يا سكر



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (22 يناير 2009)

رحيق قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اضحكتني جدا
> 
> ارجوا ان تتقبل مروري


*
شكرا على مرورك
نوررت *​


----------



## rana1981 (22 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> مقلب حلو يا رنون
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه معليش يا مايكل 
شكرا على مشاركتك*​


----------



## rana1981 (22 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *كدة تضحكى عليا اهئ وااااااااااااااااااء
> على فكرة انا طلعته
> عاوزة تعرفى فين
> انزلى تحت
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني يا قمر*​


----------



## rana1981 (22 يناير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> ماشى يا رانا اهووو عمل خيييير بردوا انه غطس *​



*شكرا يا عسل على مرورك
نورتي*​


----------



## rana1981 (22 يناير 2009)

twety قال:


> *امممممممم*
> 
> *ماشى ياستى*
> *ليكى يوم برضه*
> ...



*هههههههههههه شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

يا نوسك
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (22 يناير 2009)

هههههههه مقلب جميل جداااااااااااا
وانا اللي تعبت عيني علشان اشوفة​


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*جميلة*
*مع انى كنت متردد انى ادخل اصلا علشان كلمة اذكياء دى*
*هههههه*
*بس حلوة*
*ميرسى يا رنا*​


----------



## rana1981 (25 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههه مقلب جميل جداااااااااااا
> وانا اللي تعبت عيني علشان اشوفة​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (25 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *جميلة*
> *مع انى كنت متردد انى ادخل اصلا علشان كلمة اذكياء دى*
> *هههههه*
> ...



*شكرا جو على مرورك
نورت الموضوع بجد*​


----------



## rana1981 (25 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> يا نوسك
> ههههههههههههههه



*شكرا كليمو على مشاركتك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## dark_angel (25 يناير 2009)

*و انا اقعد ابوص فى الصورة لغاية ما عينى و جعتنى و هو بسلامته غاطس تسلم ايدك يا رانا*​


----------



## rana1981 (26 يناير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *و انا اقعد ابوص فى الصورة لغاية ما عينى و جعتنى و هو بسلامته غاطس تسلم ايدك يا رانا*​



*ههههههههههههههه شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## ناوناو (28 يناير 2009)

علي فكرة أنا توقعت أنه مقلب 
ولكن برضه أتخدعت ودورت
شكرا للمقلب الجامد ده


----------



## hokka_2020 (28 يناير 2009)

من الواضح ان مفيش شخص ف الصورة والتعليقات بتأكد كده 
بس انا شفت وش قطة ازاى معرفش 
ركزوا هتشفوه​


----------



## rana1981 (29 يناير 2009)

hokka_2020 قال:


> من الواضح ان مفيش شخص ف الصورة والتعليقات بتأكد كده
> بس انا شفت وش قطة ازاى معرفش
> ركزوا هتشفوه​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (29 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههه

حلوة يا رنا 

أنا تعبت عيوني وأنا أحاول أقناع نفسي أنني ذكية لازم أطلعة هذا البني أدم 

بس ما لقيته ... 

وبعد يأس قلت خلاص مش ضروري أكون ذكية لهذه الدرجة 

والأخير يكون مقلب 
ههههههه

الله يحفظك يا أختي 

خليت الصفحة مفتوحة وأنا أدقق النظر وأدقق وبعدين أروح مواضيع ثانية وأرجع 

بس ما فيش فايدة 

ههههههههه 

تسلمي يا رنا 

مقلب حلو منك ..

تحياتي ​*


----------



## rana1981 (30 يناير 2009)

عبير الإيمان قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة يا رنا
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه نورتي 
شكرا على مرورك​*


----------



## rana1981 (30 يناير 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> علي فكرة أنا توقعت أنه مقلب
> ولكن برضه أتخدعت ودورت
> شكرا للمقلب الجامد ده


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## mina_picasso (30 يناير 2009)

*مقلب حلللللللللللللو جدااااااااااااااا

أنت اللي طلعتي ذكية 

بس أنا مدورتش علية 

وبصيت علي ألاجابة أسرع 

ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا افتكرتك فى حاجه هتطلع بجد قولت لحسن تخوف بلاش ابص اوى
تحفه يا رنا ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## grges monir (30 يناير 2009)

*مقلب فى الجون انا لسة شايف الموضع النهاردة وخت الموضوع جد *
*نصيحة اخوية خلى صاحبك فى المية علشان لو طلع هيتمرمط ماشاء اللة حبابيبة كتير من اللى عدوا على الموضوع*
*حلوة منك رنا*


----------



## kokielpop (30 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه

سبونى عليها ​*


----------



## rana1981 (31 يناير 2009)

mina_picasso قال:


> *مقلب حلللللللللللللو جدااااااااااااااا
> 
> أنت اللي طلعتي ذكية
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههه شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## rana1981 (31 يناير 2009)

kokielpop قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> سبونى عليها ​*



*هههههههههههه حرام عليك​*


----------



## rana1981 (31 يناير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *مقلب فى الجون انا لسة شايف الموضع النهاردة وخت الموضوع جد *
> *نصيحة اخوية خلى صاحبك فى المية علشان لو طلع هيتمرمط ماشاء اللة حبابيبة كتير من اللى عدوا على الموضوع*
> *حلوة منك رنا*


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (31 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا افتكرتك فى حاجه هتطلع بجد قولت لحسن تخوف بلاش ابص اوى
> تحفه يا رنا ههههههههههههههههههههه*



*شكرا يا قمر على مشاركتك
نورررتي​*


----------

